# A New 269Rb



## 21RS in MC (Mar 16, 2010)

We just traded up to a 269RB but when I came to this site and started looking around for fellow 269RB owners, I haven't found any. In fact, I didn't even find the 269RB listed under one of the type of travel trailers. Kind of scary as a new owner. Did we pick one that everybody else can't live with, has too many problems, etc.?? Kind of scary when I started looking around on this site. With the 21RS, I had lots of company. Any other closet 269RB owners out there?
Walter


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

21RS in MC said:


> We just traded up to a 269RB but when I came to this site and started looking around for fellow 269RB owners, I haven't found any. In fact, I didn't even find the 269RB listed under one of the type of travel trailers. Kind of scary as a new owner. Did we pick one that everybody else can't live with, has too many problems, etc.?? Kind of scary when I started looking around on this site. With the 21RS, I had lots of company. Any other closet 269RB owners out there?
> Walter


Welcome Walter to Outbackers - your not the only one. If you check our home page under "Website Polls" on the left side (towards the bottom) you will see there are 3 votes so far for your trailer. Don't worry about the forum not having your type trailer as we can add that for you!









Congrats on the 269RB!









BTW - Don't forget to vote on the Home page for your TT!!









Rick


----------



## Jazzysue (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Walter! Congrats on the new Outback. We just recently traded up from a 2008 Outback 26rls to a 2010 269rb. We could have purchased the 2011, but we didn't want the power awning. We will not be camping in it though until May when our campsite opens up again. The only problem we noticed too late were cracks in the fibreglass from the screws in the bathroom closet. The dealer has everything to fix though, but waiting for the snow to melt so we can get the trailer out of the field next door. I am very excited to be able to finally set it up in May. Stay tuned...


----------



## 21RS in MC (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks folks. We hope we didn't make a mistake. It appears to be the right layout for us but like I said, it doesn't appear to have appealed to many others. We look forward to camping in it. We have only had one short trip so far and all was well. 
We shall see. 
Thanks again. 
Walter


----------

